# Charging a battery inside a mod



## aktorsyl (25/6/18)

I know charging dual-battery mods isn't recommended unless they're DNA, but I'm looking at my Fuchai squonker now (single-battery regulated mod).. is there any reason I can't charge the battery within the mod using a charge cable?

My chargers are full as hell, so it'd be pretty convenient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I know charging dual-battery mods isn't recommended unless they're DNA, but I'm looking at my Fuchai squonker now (single-battery regulated mod).. is there any reason I can't charge the battery within the mod using a charge cable?
> 
> My chargers are full as hell, so it'd be pretty convenient.



My two single battery mods, I charge through the USB cable. I've already destroyed the pico cap threading from exchanging batteries constantly so yeah that's why I charge through the USB cable. It's never been an issue with both the pico and the Asvape Gabriel .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/6/18)

Honestly I dint think of it untill now. When was using the subbox mini, I was charging through the usb on the mod. Then when I got the drag, I purchased new batteries and the "guy" at the vape shop said it's recommended that u charge the batteries using an external charger and the next minute I was walking out with new mod, batteries and a charger.
Found this old thread, an interesting read
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-bad-is-onboard-charging.t17530/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/18)

In the thread mentioned above, it is correctly stated that almost all chargers we use contain the TP4056 chip on the charging IC board.



The cost of the complete charging "module" is amazingly low. They can be bought for as little as R 7 in South Africa. This is a retail price for one item .

I can only imagine the cost when bought in bulk out of the factory door in China. R 3 ? A bit of solder and an 18650 battery holder and you have an intelligent battery charger for around R 20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/6/18)

I've heard that an external charger charges up to 4.2V. While mods charge the batteries to around 3.7-8V not sure of the validity of this, just what I've heard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In the thread mentioned above, it is correctly stated that almost all chargers we use contain the TP4056 chip on the charging IC board.
> 
> View attachment 136663
> 
> ...


You are right, got this from Amazon India for around r100, it displays the incoming current when charging and remaining charge when discharging. Was working perfectly until my curiosity killed it .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (26/6/18)

My understanding is that onboard charging has become a lot better with newer gen mods? I unfortunately have to charge the 20700s in my Geekvape Blade in the mod as the batts don't fit into my i2. I'd prefer to charge externally but will have to get a new charger first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In the thread mentioned above, it is correctly stated that almost all chargers we use contain the TP4056 chip on the charging IC board.
> 
> View attachment 136663
> 
> ...


I will call mantech and see if they have one or do u know any other b&m where I can get one. If I get it, I will replace the circuit on the above and get it working again.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/18)

*Chargers Which Fit 20700 & 21700 Cells*
*Recent Posts*

» Chargers Which Fit 20700 & 21700 Cells
Posted by IMRbatteries.com on November 14, 2017

2

*Charger* *20700* *21700
Nitecore*
D2 NO NO
D4 NO NO
i1 YES YES
i2 (2014) NO NO
i2 (2016) YES YES
i4 (2014) NO NO
i4 (2016) YES YES
i8 YES YES
Q2 TBA TBA
Q4 TBA TBA
SC2 YES YES
SC4 TBA TBA
UM10 NO NO
UM20 NO NO
*Efest*
LUC BLU4 NO NO
LUC BLU6 YES YES
LUC Mini NO NO
LUC V2 YES YES
LUC V4 NO NO
LUC V6 NO NO
LUC S2 NO NO
PRO C1 TBA TBA
PRO C2 YES YES
PRO C4 YES YES
*XTAR*
MC1 ANT YES YES
MC2 YES YES
MC6 YES YES
SV2 YES YES
VC2 YES YES
VC4 YES YES
VP4 Plus YES YES
*GYRFALCON*
ALL-40 YES YES
ALL-44 YES YES
ALL-88 YES YES
*FOLOMOV*
A2 NO NO
A4 NO NO
*AWT*
A8 NO NO
*HOHM Tech*
BASE YES YES
*OPUS*
BT-C3100 YES YES
**Some chargers listed as "NO" barely fit the cell and we feel it is too dangerous to list them as "YES" as there is a high probability of damage to the wrap and insulator during insertion/removal, which may create a condition for the cell to short circuit. Please note this list is only a general guide - your charger may be different due to variations in manufacturing and cells within the same size are not the same and may not fit due to variations. There are no guarantees of compatibility, suitability, or fitness for a particular purpose. Please be careful and never force a battery into a charger and always check your batteries for damage before, during, and after using/charging them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/6/18)

Thanks, @Puff the Magic Dragon, I'm looking at the 2016 i2 or i4. As I see it, 20700 and 21700 batts are only going to become more common so a suitable charger will become essential. Of course, no sooner will I have bought one than the manufacturers will release some amazing new form factor that won't fit. But I'm used to that by now.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/6/18)

I 


RichJB said:


> Thanks, @Puff the Magic Dragon, I'm looking at the 2016 i2 or i4. As I see it, 20700 and 21700 batts are only going to become more common so a suitable charger will become essential. Of course, no sooner will I have bought one than the manufacturers will release some amazing new form factor that won't fit. But I'm used to that by now.


 I Ordered a golisi s4 charger from blingvape. It charges most battery types. 
The best part of this charger is it displays battery capacity, this feature would be useful to tell the fake ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will call mantech and see if they have one or do u know any other b&m where I can get one. If I get it, I will replace the circuit on the above and get it working again.



Communica in Saltriver.
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0043284687 R49

Atlantis electronics in Pretoria http://lantis.co.za/ocols/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1948&search=tp4056 at R25 or R23.95 for 5 or more.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/6/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar . You could try the following link ; https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/346..._Charger_Micro_USB_TP4056_5V_1A_IN_STOCK.html

They are only R 7 and as you are in Cape Town you can collect.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar . You could try the following link ; https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/346..._Charger_Micro_USB_TP4056_5V_1A_IN_STOCK.html
> 
> They are only R 7 and as you are in Cape Town you can collect.



I can vouch for David from Led_Select, used him for leds & drivers as well as a psu for my 3D printer.
One has to phone to see if he's available as he works from home ie you cant just pitch up...funnily enough he prefers orders via BidorBuy.

PS he's in the Goodwood area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

blujeenz said:


> I can vouch for David from Led_Select, used him for leds & drivers as well as a psu for my 3D printer.
> One has to phone to see if he's available as he works from home ie you cant just pitch up...funnily enough he prefers orders via BidorBuy.
> 
> PS he's in the Goodwood area.


Saw some really cool stuff browsing through the Led_Select goodies.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

